# Excessive Wheel Hop



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Okay my '05 Spec-V is getting really annoying with it's wheel hop. even if i dont intentionally try to burn out the wheels will hop like crazy when they start to spin. now when i was at the track first gear was smooth but when second gear spun the tires i was bouncing like crazy and third just hears a chirp. so is this regular in all spec's and something that i just have to get used to or is this a problem that i should be fixing? oh and i read a thread that said that spec's from factory have an alignment problem. something to the effect "all this time i thought it was just torque steer and then i took it to a shop and the car goes straight." it was something like that. anyway if i am on the freeway going 80 in 6th and let go of the wheel i'll go straight but when i hit the gas the car will veer to the right (i dont mean it will pull slightly it will literally take you out of your lane if your not muscling the steering wheel) and if i let off the gas at 80 in 6th the car will slightly pull off to the left. I think something is loose. is this one of those "here's your sign moments?" where i should obviously know something is wrong? thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

05ser said:


> Okay my '05 Spec-V is getting really annoying with it's wheel hop. even if i dont intentionally try to burn out the wheels will hop like crazy when they start to spin. now when i was at the track first gear was smooth but when second gear spun the tires i was bouncing like crazy and third just hears a chirp. so is this regular in all spec's and something that i just have to get used to or is this a problem that i should be fixing? oh and i read a thread that said that spec's from factory have an alignment problem. something to the effect "all this time i thought it was just torque steer and then i took it to a shop and the car goes straight." it was something like that. anyway if i am on the freeway going 80 in 6th and let go of the wheel i'll go straight but when i hit the gas the car will veer to the right (i dont mean it will pull slightly it will literally take you out of your lane if your not muscling the steering wheel) and if i let off the gas at 80 in 6th the car will slightly pull off to the left. I think something is loose. is this one of those "here's your sign moments?" where i should obviously know something is wrong? thank you for all of your help.



Not sure about your problem about the drifting to a certain side, if youre concerned, just go get an allignment done.

As far as the wheel hop, that is common with our cars because they werent meant to be launched that way from the factory. You need to get yourself some Energy Suspension Motor Mounts. Because our motor mounts are not solid and squishy rubber, you need the poly mounts to make it stiffer. This will greatly improve/eliminate most of the wheel hop. They cost like 35 bucks or so. The torque steer will always be there. Thats just how front wheel drive cars are, especially with the amount of low end torque we have. To get rid of that some, you can buy a nismo lower tie bar.

You can get the mounts on ebay.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> Not sure about your problem about the drifting to a certain side, if youre concerned, just go get an allignment done.
> 
> As far as the wheel hop, that is common with our cars because they werent meant to be launched that way from the factory. You need to get yourself some Energy Suspension Motor Mounts. Because our motor mounts are not solid and squishy rubber, you need the poly mounts to make it stiffer. This will greatly improve/eliminate most of the wheel hop. They cost like 35 bucks or so. The torque steer will always be there. Thats just how front wheel drive cars are, especially with the amount of low end torque we have. To get rid of that some, you can buy a nismo lower tie bar.
> 
> You can get the mounts on ebay.


Hey Thanks for the tips, are the engine mounts pretty easy to install? i did it on my '99 Volvo C70 but, i have no idea how they are in the Spec. Thanks again.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

05ser said:


> Hey Thanks for the tips, are the engine mounts pretty easy to install? i did it on my '99 Volvo C70 but, i have no idea how they are in the Spec. Thanks again.


Yeah, its really easy to install them. All you have to do is lower the crosmember, and put them in (basically). I did mine at the same time that I installed my downpipe, which gave me a lot more room to work with. So for sake of easyness, you might want to take off the downpipe, which is simply 4 bolts in itself.

Here is the walk through on how to install the mounts. 
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=24850&highlight=motor+mounts


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I also had to take off the downpipe on my AEBS header to get my crossmember out. I had troulbe slidding the crossmember back in, I just put some grease on the the mounts to make it slide in there. Someone reccomended using a jack to force it up there.

I also have the LTB. TQ steer and wheel hop are both greatly reduced.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm probably the one that said that about the alignment. I used to have the same thing where at cruise i would go perfectly straight but i if i hit the throttle i would be wrenching the wheel to stay straight. I took it to my dealership and he said thats just torque steer but after getting an alignment its practically gone. In fact, i think the only reason there is even a trace of it is because i put roughly 12-13k miles on it before the alignment so the tires were already worn slightly off. I'm sure the problem stems from something to do with the way the suspension is assembled from the factory, even my dad took his G35 to get an alignment when he first got it. In fact, now that i think of it, my sister's 00 altima did it too. Like ive said before though, ill take an alignment problem over an inevitable crankshaft breakage any day.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I have the same problem on an 01 b15 but I have more of a serious problem. I have the same simptom and then some. If I make hard rights I'll get all this nasty vibration and like that accel boot kinda clicking. If I get off the gas and put weight on the right side of the car by making a hard left or simply going very quickly and shortly left and then center while off the gas it will go away completaly but the steering torque sympton is always there. 

Do I have another problem or what?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

torn a mount maybe? and as for alignment, it is well documented that some Nissans have had alignment problems...350 (cough cough).


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Zac said:


> torn a mount maybe? and as for alignment, it is well documented that some Nissans have had alignment problems...350 (cough cough).


It must be all of them then, like i said probably from the way they are assembled at the factory. Its no big deal, i would rather deal with paying $40 tops for an alignment than having to replace batteries and alternators once a year (like my mom's tahoe).


----------

